# How do you feel about breast implants in women's wrestling?



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

To get the ball rolling on those pics, here's Emma.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

Majority of the women in WWE still have them, whether they've discarded the Divas branding or not.
With the athletic training women wrestlers do to keep in shape, the inevitable side effect is next to no boobs, unless you're very well naturally endowed. American TV demands they have a womanly shape regardless, hence implants being so common in western women's wrestling, not just WWE.

In short, tits sell.


----------



## paladin errant (Apr 23, 2016)

you can see right now that:

-paige
-renée young
-brie bella
-alicia fox
-aj lee

don't use implants...i'm against this sort of trick,and prefer natural girls...but it seems it's good for business so many of them use breast implants..


----------



## BX Express (Dec 5, 2015)

Lita
Torrie Wilson
Trish Stratus
Maryse
Beulah McGillicuty
Dawn Marie
Velvet Sky
Angelina Love
Candice Michelle
Taryn Terrell
Nikki Bella....

I approve of them fake titties.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

I love fake tits! :woolcock

But it's easier to make a list of women without implants.

AJ Lee (gone)
Alicia Fox
Bayley
Becky Lynch
Brie Bella (gone)
Cameron (gone)
Carmella
JoJo
Lana
Naomi
Paige
Charlotte? - My buddies and I could never figure this one out!

Some of the newer NXT girls I haven't seen much to really make a judgement call.

Fake:
Alexa Bliss
Emma
Eva Marie
Layla (gone)
Natalya
Nikki Bella
Rosa Mendes
Sasha Banks
Stephanie McMahon
Summer Rae
Tamina Snuka
And of course everyone from Attitude Era and Ruthless Aggression Era.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

As a non-homosexual...Fine with it?


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

As long as they don't interfere with the ability to wrestle then I couldn't care less.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Leon Knuckles said:


> I love fake tits! :woolcock
> 
> But it's easier to make a list of women without implants.
> 
> ...


Charlotte's are fake. She's talked about it before. Her surgeon did some great work:cena5


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE. (Jun 21, 2014)

While I still retain the notion that natural beauty should be embraced and appreciated no matter what, at the end of the day: their bodies, their decisions and their lives.

With that said however, it has more or less become pretty standard at this point in regard to body enhancements, as controversial it may be. Besides just because they aren't real doesn't mean they aren't nice to gaze at. :draper2


----------



## THE HAITCH (May 18, 2016)

The Haitch loves big boobies.


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

I prefer natural breasts but ehh, whatever suits them I guess.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Zero issue with it, I dont understand the hatred and outrage from some towards fake breasts in wrestling thesedays like its some horrific thing. Real or fake, great tits are great tits.
*Nikki*








*Lita*








*Maryse*








*Eva*









*VS.*

*Flat City*

















*Or the dreaded and disappointing push up bra*









No contest, epic fakies all the way. A lot of these girls get really good surgeons as well.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

It should be a requirement for every woman on the show to have great tits. Fake or not, doesn't matter.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

I don't feel any way in particular about breast implants in women's wrestling :draper2


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> I love fake tits! :woolcock
> 
> But it's easier to make a list of women without implants.
> 
> ...


Sasha and Summer? Really? Would be surprising to me if accurate.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)

They're terrific.


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

Not a fan of fake breasts in general. Natural is the way to go.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Natural ones are better IMO, but hey, it's their choice, doesn't really factor in to how good they are.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

And I suppose while we're here might as well run out the TNA and Lucha Underground women too

TNA:
- Allie/Cherry Bomb
- Chelsea Green
- Gail Kim
- Jade	
- Madison Rayne
- Maria
- Marti Bell
- Raquel
- Rebel
- Reby Hardy
- Rosemary
- Sienna/Allysin Kay

LU:
- Black Lotus/Angela Fong
- Catrina/Maxine
- Cobra Moon
- Ivelisse
- Mariposa/Cheerleader Melissa
- Melissa Santos
- Taya

Not many women in LU really.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

Easy rule of thumb. Are they flat? Are they fat? If the answer is no to both, assume they have fakes. You'll be right 95% of the time.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Bayley, Carmella, Alexa, Liv Morgan don't have implants.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

PaigeLover said:


> Bayley, Carmella, Alexa, Liv Morgan don't have implants.


Pretty certain Alexa has fake boobs. Which might have been noticeable in her body building comp days.

As for how I feel about them. I honestly don't care, as long as they don't look horrid on the chick. I prefer natural, and it's a shame to admire an all natural girl and then see her get fake boobs down the line. Be better if I never seen what they look like before the implants. Lana's look nice. So far from what I've seen, JoJo's another one who shouldn't have got em, looks nice. Nikki's too.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Pretty certain Alexa has fake boobs. Which might have been noticeable in her body building comp days.


Although you may have a point but whose to say that she's not a late bloomer?


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

PaigeLover said:


> Although you may have a point but whose to say that she's not a late bloomer?


Unlikely.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

PaigeLover said:


> Although you may have a point but whose to say that she's not a late bloomer?


She keeps them pretty damn hidden as of now. She knows the focus is on her beautiful behind. :ghost


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

badari said:


> Unlikely.


Lol I knew somebody would bring that pic up. At that time she had an eating disorder.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> She keeps them pretty damn hidden as of now. She knows the focus is on her beautiful behind. :ghost


Opposite of Trish. Trish said she wanted the fans to sop viewing her ass but pay attention to her wrestling which we did as well as her breast. Alexa knows all the male fans is paying attention to them cakes and I'm sure she like the attention from us.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

PaigeLover said:


> Lol I knew somebody would bring that pic up. At that time she had an eating disorder.


An eating disorder that left her with totally round tits? She was a gymnast and body builder, it's very common for the latter to get implants because the training leaves them with none naturally, especially on a petite girl like her.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

badari said:


> An eating disorder that left her with totally round tits? She was a gymnast and body builder, it's very common for the latter to get implants because the training leaves them with none naturally, especially on a petite girl like her.


 Having an eating disorder drains your body of nutrients hence the shrinking of parts on the body. Our ribcage shows, bony legs, skeleton chest (google singer Brandy for proof of that).


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

PaigeLover said:


> Having an eating disorder drains your body of nutrients hence the shrinking of parts on the body. Our ribcage shows, bony legs, skeleton chest (google singer Brandy for proof of that).


Ok.

I have no idea what this has to do with her breast implants.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

Seems like a lot of folk would be shocked to know how many women wrestlers/valets have had boobjobs in WWE (and TNA and so on). They're not all giant balloon tits, people.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Personally prefer natural, but have zero problems with women getting implants :nikki


----------



## Just_Bring_It101 (Aug 14, 2007)

Yup got no problem with fake tits at all. 

Especially when they are proportionate to the body like below....


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

Charlotte's boobs are fake? No wonder they look so glorious kada


I have no problem whatsoever with fake breasts, but had no idea just how many women in WWE had fake ones. Best breasts goes to Nikki, Stephanie, Charlotte, Maryse & Eva Marie.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

TheyDon'tWantNone! said:


> Charlotte's boobs are fake? No wonder they look so glorious kada
> 
> 
> I have no problem whatsoever with fake breasts, but had no idea just how many women in WWE had fake ones. Best breasts goes to Nikki, Stephanie, Charlotte, Maryse & Eva Marie.


I'm not sure how many have them. Doesn't seem to be any complete and accurate list of who does and doesn't.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Don't care if they are fake or not. I just don't like when women get a push because she gets fake breasts.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

I will take a stab at that list. I don't watch TNA so it's excluded, someone else will have to do that.

My very scientific and accurate list for WWE and LU both:

*Have fake tits:
*
- Alexa Bliss
- Aliyah
- Billie Kay
- Carmella
- Charlotte
- Dana Brooke
- Emma
- JoJo
- Lana
- Liv Morgan
- Mandy Rose
- Maryse
- Natalya
- Nikki Bella
- Rosa Mendes
- Stephanie McMahon
- Summer Rae
- Tamina

- Eden/Brandi Rhodes
- Kaitlyn
- Layla

- Black Lotus/Angela Fong
- Catrina/Maxine
- Ivelisse
- Melissa Santos
- Taya

----------------------------------

*Have natural tits:
*
- Alicia Fox (had a reduction of her natural tits in fact)
- Asuka
- Bayley
- Becky Lynch
- Cathy Kelly
- Naomi
- Nia Jax
- Paige
- Peyton Royce
- Renee Young
- Sasha Banks

- AJ Lee
- Brie Bella
- Cameron

- Cobra Moon
- Mariposa/Cheerleader Melissa

-----------------

If you disagree with any, let me know or make your own. It's only my educated guess ultimately.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

badari said:


> I will take a stab at that list. I don't watch TNA so it's excluded, someone else will have to do that.
> 
> My very scientific and accurate list for WWE and LU both:
> -----------------
> ...


That is way more than I would have expected. 
If accurate anyway.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Its hard to say from what we see some of them look good, but its the nipples that make or break fake tits. These girls need to let the puppies loose so we can judge them properly.... for reasons...


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> Don't care if they are fake or not. I just don't like when women get a push because she gets fake breasts.


Or when a woman feels they need to get them in order to get a push.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I love to feel breast implants :draper2

I also love to feel real breasts :draper2


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

doesn't really matter to me actually im lieing i do like them, if the women doing it are happy with it then i'll be more than happy to look


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

if done correctly and they shill bounce when girls jump, i have no problem with it.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> I love to feel breast implants :draper2
> 
> I also love to feel real breasts :draper2


Naturally.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

gbasse said:


> Sasha and Summer? Really? Would be surprising to me if accurate.


Remember, fake does not always mean large.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Remember, fake does not always mean large.


Then how do you know they are?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

gbasse said:


> Then how do you know they are?


Compare their debut and current.

Summer Rae's tits are fake for sure. When she debut, she was flat. She was off-screen for a while, and then returned with a nice rack.

Sasha Banks is same story.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

badari said:


> I will take a stab at that list. I don't watch TNA so it's excluded, someone else will have to do that.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> If you disagree with any, let me know or make your own. It's only my educated guess ultimately.


Upon a closer look at this list I have some disagreeing. I really can't buy that these girls have fakes, they don't look it at all.



> - Aliyah
> - Billie Kay
> - Carmella
> - JoJo
> ...


Where are you getting the notion for these girls from?



Leon Knuckles said:


> Compare their debut and current.
> 
> Summer Rae's tits are fake for sure. When she debut, she was flat. She was off-screen for a while, and then returned with a nice rack.
> 
> Sasha Banks is same story.


Any pics showing a change?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

gbasse said:


> Any pics showing a change?


2012 (debut):









2013 after hiatus:









2014:










Summer Rae is just obvious. You can do your own research.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Compare their debut and current.
> 
> Summer Rae's tits are fake for sure. When she debut, she was flat. She was off-screen for a while, and then returned with a nice rack.
> 
> Sasha Banks is same story.


So you'd recommend moving Sasha to the fake section in my suggested list? That the only change needed?


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> 2012 (debut):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't a bra change accomplish all of that? I recall her being on hiatus from injury.
Or some weight gain.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

gbasse said:


> Upon a closer look at this list I have some disagreeing. I really can't buy that these girls have fakes, they don't look it at all.
> Where are you getting the notion for these girls from?


You're free to. It's only my educated guess. I'm fairly confident it's accurate but if someone knows better they can chime in.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

badari said:


> So you'd recommend moving Sasha to the fake section in my suggested list? That the only change needed?


I'm not sure about the new girls in NXT. I haven't seen them much.


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> I'm not sure about the new girls in NXT. I haven't seen them much.


They're hot as hell. That's the important part.


----------



## Astro Zombie (May 1, 2016)

badari said:


> They're hot as hell. That's the important part.


And you can't teach that


----------



## badari (Jul 5, 2013)

Leon Knuckles said:


> 2014:


That was her best era


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Boobs are boobs. As long as they don't ruin the quality of their wrestling I couldn't give a damn. I think of it as an added bonus. 

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheClub said:


> Boobs are boobs.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


Exactly


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Overall there are three women that are over on their own rather than for any women with implants rather than possessing plastic torpedo tits like Nikki Bella

Becky Lynch, Paige, Sasha Banks

Overall as their my favorite female talents in WWE, I'd say there's no need for them among actual smart fans of women's wrestling. I'm sure many pseudo smarks will attest otherwise though. unk2
Nikki Bella fans in particular are insistent about 'improvement' despite all her TV and PPV matches still being demonstrably bad. The posts that they TRY to refute me with WILL have gifs of her tits included because there aren't any quality clips of her wrestling to be found


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I love all boobs so it doesn't matter to me if they're real or fake. I'm not saying I prefer fake boobs in wrestling, it's just so hard not to like them. All of the best pair of boobs in wwe are fake. Nikki, Trish, Lita, Stephanie McMahon, Maryse, Torrie, Candice, the list just goes on and on.


----------



## BigVern (May 23, 2016)

paladin errant said:


> you can see right now that:
> 
> -brie bella
> 
> don't use implants....





badari said:


> *Have natural tits:
> *
> - Brie Bella
> 
> If you disagree with any, let me know or make your own. It's only my educated guess ultimately.


I hate to burst your bubbles, but...
















I think her bubbles are fake. Still small, but fake.


----------



## gbasse (Sep 26, 2013)

BigVern said:


> I hate to burst your bubbles, but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not seeing it, just looks like her regular small boobs pushed together a bit.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Imo natural is 1000 times better than any implant job but I can see why some women would do surgery because in their mind it either fulfills a personal body hangup or they feel it gets them a step-up in their role.


----------



## TheClub (May 15, 2016)

Damn who says Brie Bella can't be as hot as her sister

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

spikingspud said:


> Imo natural is 1000 times better than any implant job but I can see why some women would do surgery because in their mind it either fulfills a personal body hangup or they feel it gets them a step-up in their role.


Used to be that it was effectively required in WWE.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

Ithil said:


> Used to be that it was effectively required in WWE.


Yeah especially around the AE but what's scary of Implants back then is all the silicon used back then carried a risk that was hardly known and considering the physicality of wrestling, the high altitude flights and the minimal risk of leakage it really was a risk being blindly taken back then.


----------



## atlas_chugged (5 d ago)

I like 'em big.


----------

